# We've entered our first show



## ester (27 July 2020)

Herts cavy club pet show. 
One of these was much easier to get photos of than the other. That first photo of Tiffin makes it look like she's actually been modelling all her life.
I tried to save paper by putting one description on one side and one on the other. 
The secretary as also pointed out that the smooth is actually crested. 
So has edited them all for me, added entry numbers and it's only cost me £2 in entries  











. 

In the middling weather last week they got fully used to being outside and are now taking their lawn mowing responsibilities more seriously. Will youtube a vid


----------



## ycbm (27 July 2020)

Awwww. They are seriously cute 
.


----------



## Tiddlypom (27 July 2020)

They are taking the posing for their show photos very seriously!


----------



## Rumtytum (27 July 2020)

They are both gorgeous and very photogenic 😊. Are there rosettes for the winners? (perhaps not for £2 entry).


----------



## ester (27 July 2020)

yup there were rosettes for the last one I think, they did have a lot of entries though. 
there was a fair bit of stay, stay, remove hand take photo quick. but no one did actually leap off the pouffe. 
It is also easier to move their legs around than horses. . . .


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 July 2020)

they both look lovely...good luck


----------



## Tiddlypom (27 July 2020)

A posing pouffe!

They both look very smart. The handler has done a very good job of standing them up for the judging.


----------



## ycbm (27 July 2020)

Admit it ester,  you glued their feet to the pouffe, didn't you ? 🤣


----------



## ester (27 July 2020)

double sided sticky tape blue peter style


----------



## FinnishLapphund (27 July 2020)

They're both absolutely adorable, but I have ro admit that Tiffin looks as if she's really Up with the chin, in with the belly, forward stretch posing, whereas Millie seems to be a bit more Okay, I'll stand here then, are we done yet?


----------



## ester (28 July 2020)

Millie- can I take a flying leap off the side of the pouffe as this is a bit too handleing heavy for me. This was the best not hunching up ready for leap I could manage (I didn't want to torment her for longer than necessary!) 
They got beans and peppers and broccoli for after though


----------



## Shady (28 July 2020)

I just want to give them lots and lots of 'likes' . They are so gorgeous. I love Piggies


----------



## Tiddlypom (28 July 2020)

When will the results be announced? I’m getting all excited about this foray into piggie showing .


----------



## Chinchilla (28 July 2020)

They are adorable. Is it a proper show to breed standards or just on cuteness?


----------



## ester (28 July 2020)

pet piggies only so I guess cuteness. 
Judging 8th August lol


----------



## Tiddlypom (5 August 2020)

I may be getting over invested in this . Courtesy of Facebook I am admiring the rosettes that are to be awarded (they are lush), and wondering what a Baldwin is. There are no entries in the Best Baldwin class.

Anyone got a Baldwin? Get it entered ASAP!


----------



## ester (5 August 2020)

that's a different show but yes, baldwins are naked, I don't get having naked guinea pigs


----------



## Tiddlypom (5 August 2020)

I’m following a different show?! Haha.

Ah, naked piggies, didn’t know there were such things .


----------



## ester (5 August 2020)

same people running it so you're pretty close! 

Useful for dermatology testing  . Skinnies and Baldwins are naked, a diff gene for each.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (5 August 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			I’m following a different show?! Haha.

Ah, naked piggies, didn’t know there were such things .
		
Click to expand...

I think it is this one you need to follow, at least it says it will be judged the 8th of August, and I remember Ester mentioning that date:
https://m.facebook.com/pages/catego...North-Herts-Online-Cavy-Show-100970658316796/


----------



## IngramsRoughDiamond (6 August 2020)

They are very lovely, 🤞🏼 (fingers crossed) for you


----------



## Tiddlypom (6 August 2020)

FinnishLapphund said:



			I think it is this one you need to follow, at least it says it will be judged the 8th of August, and I remember Ester mentioning that date:
https://m.facebook.com/pages/catego...North-Herts-Online-Cavy-Show-100970658316796/

Click to expand...

Thats the one I’m following. Not sure if it’s the show that Tiffin and Millie are entered in, but I’m looking forward to seeing pics of the entrants and prize winners soon .

Just seen that there are lots of posed piggie pics up on that FB page now. I’m looking forward to viewing them properly later on.


----------



## Rumtytum (6 August 2020)

It’s exciting!


----------



## ester (6 August 2020)

lol if we win you will all know who I actually am


----------



## Tiddlypom (6 August 2020)

They are all so gorgeous. It must be very difficult to judge a rough or long coated piggie just from photos, mustn’t it. The hair covers up all the conformation.

Any double sided sticky tape used to assist any of the contestants to adopt a suitable pose was well concealed .


----------



## ester (7 August 2020)

so as TP being more invested in this than I am and pointed out they are posting judge's comments.
'Chunky' seems fair lol - none for tiffin as yet.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (7 August 2020)

How exciting, hope they see how well Tiffin posed for the camera, I thought she looked like a real show professional.


----------



## Tiddlypom (7 August 2020)

Cracking comments from the judge for Millie .


----------

